# How to measure angles etc..??



## Bchang (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, everyone so I'm a insulator, that's doing a DIY project at home. I was wondering how I would be able to measure a trapezoid, and triangles.. I'm trying to finish my basement, but starting from the stairwell. 

If so would you be able to draw a diagram, I'm a visual kinda person. But by explaining would work as well. 


My experience with boarding is ok, minus the angles. Thanks everyone.!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You need one or two lines of reference to get started properly in a stairwell.

Let's call them "level" and "plumb". Establish your frame of reference, and pull measurements from those.

As for triangles, for any triangle with a 90 degree angle in it, the sides adjacent to the 90 degree angle are the only numbers you need, the other is naturally what it is.

Choose an end of the sheet as your "God" end, all numbers are pulled from this end. It helps to cut the sheet to the overall length first, so you don't make mistakes when marking out. Although if you're careful and plan ahead, the leftover "drop" (remaining piece of rock) will naturally be able to be used when cutting angles in stairs....saving time and material.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I use this to work out all of my angles.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

TonyM said:


> I use this to work out all of my angles.


Lot of vectors and wave functions in English Drywall?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Lot of vectors and wave functions in English Drywall?


Yes, we are leading the rest of the world here.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

TonyM said:


> Yes, we are leading the rest of the world here.


That settles it then, I'm moving to the UK. At least YOU guys know how to keep drywall interesting. That, and mushy peas.......:jester:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

TonyM said:


> Yes, we are leading the rest of the world here.


Your third equation is missing a minus sign, no?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Pythagoras must be turning in his rectangle right now. :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll give a cookie to the person who can name the four Greek letters in Tony's post :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chalk box? :blink:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Omega alpha pi lambda :thumbup: gold star for me


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

I will have chocolate chip please


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

RenoRob said:


> Omega alpha pi lamda :thumbup: gold star for me


Nice! Is the third equation really missing a minus sign or are you being facetious?

And, as promised..........


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Lot of vectors and wave functions in English Drywall?


thats the formula when using chinese drywall:whistling2:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Nice! Is the third equation really missing a minus sign or are you being facetious?
> 
> And, as promised..........


Ya, it should be minus the dot product.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

RenoRob said:


> Ya, it should be minus the dot product.


My vector analysis skills are very rusty...and were never that good to begin with. What's your background?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> My vector analysis skills are very rusty...and were never that good to begin with. What's your background?


Standard Canadian schooling, think it was in the 4th grade if I remember right:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

TonyM said:


> I use this to work out all of my angles.


 Anyone who can understand this stuff is in the wrong job.....

Mongo put mud on wall....Mongo sand mud off wall....Mongo like mud, mud makes Mongo happy


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Standard Canadian schooling, think it was in the 4th grade if I remember right:whistling2:


Gee whiz...yet ANOTHER reason the Canadians are superior to us Murkins


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

RenoRob said:


> I will have chocolate chip please


Doh! You snuck this in while I was posting cookies.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> My vector analysis skills are very rusty...and were never that good to begin with. What's your background?


No background really, just interests. Here is a great video on waves by Feynman.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=FjHJ7FmV0M4&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DFjHJ7FmV0M4


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I did an Open University course on Calculus, 'just for fun' a few years back.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

TonyM said:


> I did an Open University course on Calculus, 'just for fun' a few years back.


Who needs to go to school anymore, you can learn everything online. I'd never goto drywall school when I have this place. Calculus for fun is pushing it though :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

RenoRob said:


> Who needs to go to school anymore, you can learn everything online. I'd never goto drywall school when I have this place. Calculus for fun is pushing it though :blink:


What about Joe's(Trim Tex) drywall school he's going to start in Toronto RenoRob:thumbup:

I have not even got the job yet, and you have put me out of work


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> What about Joe's(Trim Tex) drywall school he's going to start in Toronto RenoRob:thumbup:
> 
> I have not even got the job yet, and you have put me out of work


 Joe's no fool! :no: ..Theres no youtube vids or how to apply trim tex products for dummys sites....You take the class or you learn the hard way...:yes: So I'd say your in good standing Mr. Kelly.

If you do get this gig...I'll fly up. IN JULY!!!


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> What about Joe's(Trim Tex) drywall school he's going to start in Toronto RenoRob:thumbup:
> 
> I have not even got the job yet, and you have put me out of work



I must have missed that thread. I would go for sure.:smartass:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> What about Joe's(Trim Tex) drywall school he's going to start in Toronto RenoRob:thumbup:
> 
> I have not even got the job yet, and you have put me out of work


I'll go if it's in the summer my boy goes to grandparents for a month it would be perfect .

Me and my bro for sure i think the boy will be chasing ass all summer he'l probably get his ass kicked a couple of times wile at it lucky bastered.:thumbup:


----------

